# Not sure what to do with our goats



## maggies.family (Jul 19, 2011)

When we first decided to get goats the plan was to get 2 Nigi's.  We wanted babies so that we could grow together.  We are new to goats and figured having babies would be the best route.  Our friends have a small farm, but got rid of all their animals (butchered) because they just don't have the time now like they used to for them.  Knowing we wanted goats they offered us theirs (1 Alpine--1 Alpine/Nubian).  We took them, excited as can be.  The problem is the goats aren't as "friendly" as they would have been had we raised them.  I don't think they got much hands on.  The mama is 2, she has been milked once.  The daughter is 1.  The goats were given to us free with the understanding that our friends would come milk 1-2 times a week and that we would breed them in Aug.  But now I have major reservations.  They are so sketchy.  I don't let my 6.5 yr old in the pen with them, and I barely get in myself.  We have a great "fence" relationship, but they are just so sketchy I don't get in.  Mama has big horns and I find it intimidating.  My husband goes in, no problem.  They don't try to hurt him, they just try to stay away.  And will do whatever they can to stay away.  We bribe them with treats and they eat them then leave quickly.

If they act like this now, how on earth are we going to milk them when it comes time.  Especially the daughter as she has never been milked.  We have talked about either giving them back (which I don't want to because I have a feeling they will be butchered, they aren't bad goats) or see if we can find someone else to take them.  Being so unexperienced I think they are just "too much goat" for us.  I'm assuming they could be tamed more, but that would take a long time.  And if they are going in to be bred in August, is that really enough time?  

If you were new to goats what would you do?  Any suggestions on how to handle them?  Is this normal behavior?  I really like these gals, they have the sweetest faces and don't mean any harm.  They just haven't had that much lovin'.  We can't keep them AND get more goats, we just don't have the space. We can't keep them as just pets.  They have to serve a purpose and that purpose for us is milk.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 19, 2011)

If you are willing to put in the time, they may or may not come around. I do have a skittish doe that I milk. She is ok on the milkstand with once in a while acting up. But I always get my milk. I also had another doe that wasn't friendly but was great on the milkstand. You could always band the horns if you want to get rid of the horns. It also depends on how much milk you want or need. You really need to decide if you have the time/patience to work with these girls or not. There is nothing wrong with deciding that you can't do it. Also be realistic about their size. Is there size ok for you or are you really just too intimidated. I had an alpine doe and she was very friendly and very easy to milk. But I decided that I wanted to downsize from alpacas and she was too close in size to them. I prefer the smallness of the Nigerians. But there are others who don't care about the size or prefer the larger size. Just decide what is right for you.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 19, 2011)

You need to put a catch gate in the corner of their pen, It is a gate or small wall extending from the corner, so when you walk them around to that corner you can swing the gate around tight up against them, and squeeze in behind them and halter them. 

The only way these girls are going to get used to being handled is to handle them. Catch them, put them on a halter and spend time with them. Take them for a walk, give them a bath, ect.......  We spend about 30minutes a day with our show goats for 2 to 3 months before the shows to get them used to us.  Tie them out in the yard, while you are doing yard work. Ect......  


After you get them walking around and used to being out, run your hand up and down their legs and belly. Get them used to being touched. It will take time.  but I feel positive they can be tamed if you really don't want to get rid of them.


----------



## maggies.family (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!

My heart is torn.  I am not one of those people who gets a pet and then decides they dont want it.  When I get a pet I make an educated decision (best I can) and then make it work.  But, I think we are going to talk to our friends about taking them back.  I think they are just too much for us.  It's really breaking my heart because I know they are good goats.  We already spend loads of time with them.  But it just seems like it's getting worse daily.  Today Bluebelle was trying to head-butt my husband.  She is the one with the massive horns.  I just don't think they are happy here.  They lived on a farm that was off the road.  No noise.  We live right off the hwy and there is a ton of noise.  I think they just don't handle it well.  Clover is in heat, so I don't know if that is making Bluebelle nuts or what's going on.

I'm sad.  I really wanted this to work.  But my husband is starting to get the idea we don't want goats at all from this experience.  <sigh>  I think we got over our heads with these two.


----------



## Bedste (Jul 20, 2011)

I can only tell you what I would do.......

I would go in the pen every day and pet them.  I would do my best to help them get comfy in their new home.  I would breed them and keep their babies and bottle feed the kids and raise them up as your own and if they are still skidish, sell the mama with horns.  Touch the new kids all over often and make them your own.


----------



## Bedste (Jul 20, 2011)

BTW.....  

Alpine is a great milker goat and Nubians have the highest butterfat...... in their milk....  two great breeds..... and Alpine have those cute swedish looking faces...  I would either dehorn her or sell her after i got her kids in 5 months....  and work on her and see if you can tame them and get her used to milking.


----------



## TGreenhut (Jul 20, 2011)

If I were you I would just spend alot of time with them. My three goats, when I got them, were EXTREMELY skiddish. But I spent alot of time with them, giving them love and now they won't leave me alone. They are always following me around, wanting to be pet. Some thing that really helped me bond with them is branches full of leaves. It sounds funny but every time I went to see the goats, I brought them a branch full of leaves. They soon came to know me as "the treat lady". They knew that when I was around It meant something good.

I hope this helped.... good luck with the goats!


----------



## kstaven (Jul 21, 2011)

As much as your intentions are good: If you don't feel comfortable around them then it may be best to find them another home or just breed them bottle feed the kids and keep a couple of them.


----------



## maggies.family (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies.  We really struggled with the right thing to do.  But, we are giving them back to their original owners.  We have spent so much time with them, trying to get them to settle, but it just never happens.  They acted totally different at their old home than they do here.  I chalk that up to several different factors, things that just can't change.  It's bittersweet because I have grown so accustom to their sweet faces.  They get so happy to see/hear us, but then we get in the pen it's a completely different story.  I just don't trust that my 6.5 yr old daughter can go in there safely.  Me thinks we need to start out with goats that are more used to being handled.  I want this to be a family experience, not just a chore for my husband to do.

I do appreciate all the advice you have given!

Wanted to add that the previous owners have no intention of butchering them.  If that were the case we would have kept them until we found them a suitable home.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 25, 2011)

You will have better luck starting with young kids and getting them used to your farm as they grow. It can take months for older does to adjust, I have two from October of 2010 and they are just know starting to fit in with the herd, They do okay with me, but they really had a hard time and I suspect that as the winter comes and they have to feed with the rest in the hay feeders I will once again have problems with them. The open fields and green pasture has been a blessing for them. otherwise as big as they are, I was having to pen them up together every night so they could have their own feeding station and time to eat. 

I wouldn't be afraid to try again, with some different goats.


----------

